# How To Make A Stick Shooter?



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I'm thinking of having a go at making my own stick shooter. can anyone give any tips in particular to do with the pouch attachment? and attachment methods for bands and tubes.

many thanks


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I think Joerg have videos on stick-shooters.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

I think I've seen one that he has done but it still left me with questions. are stick shooters known by any other names?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

What would you like to know? The pouch attachment currently used, was my idea; take a piece of cord, tie both sides of the pouch to it, get your bands and fold the pouch end over the string, and tie as normal. The band attachment to the handle, is normal too. It's actually very simple, once you know how.
Let me know if you want more help.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'v made a few stick shooters, have a look on my youtube vids on the link on my signature, i'v used cord and tubing elastic on the pouch, and tried double and treble theraband, also made them from multiplex and hardwood, some with a compas fitted, i managed to get a stick shooter shoot a marble at 298fps, any questions feel free to ask, john


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> i'v made a few stick shooters, have a look on my youtube vids on the link on my signature, i'v used cord and tubing elastic on the pouch, and tried double and treble theraband, also made them from multiplex and hardwood, some with a compas fitted, i managed to get a stick shooter shoot a marble at 298fps, any questions feel free to ask, john


Hey John, how did the triple bands work out, I've been meaning to do it, but not yet?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

[/quote]

Hey John, how did the triple bands work out, I've been meaning to do it, but not yet?
[/quote]

they was faster with the lead balls, but with steel balls and marbles there was no difference, and i seem to get a nasty handslap from the pouch with stickshooters, even with a thin string and a light weight pouch, john


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

they was faster with the lead balls, but with steel balls and marbles there was no difference, and i seem to get a nasty handslap from the pouch with stickshooters, even with a thin string and a light weight pouch, john
[/quote]

Thanks John; I've found the tilting of the hand is the best defence against sore hands, but also timing, as the reaction times are not like other shooters. But, with a bit of practice, I've got the slaps down to a minimum ... but I can't target it for ++++ flip-style instinct shooting only.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Hi john. I've seen your listings for your stick shooters and just waiting for a buy now one to be listed as I'm tempted. also your videos have proved helpful with thing like making my own lead shot.

luckily I've got hold of a nice dried stick so i will have a go at making one over the weekend. thanks for explaining the pouch attachment whipsnap that is very helpful so i will give that a try. unfortunately I've only tube spare at the moment so i will experiment with that for now.

Thank you guys


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Simon uk said:


> Hi john. I've seen your listings for your stick shooters and just waiting for a buy now one to be listed as I'm tempted. also your videos have proved helpful with thing like making my own lead shot.
> 
> luckily I've got hold of a nice dried stick so i will have a go at making one over the weekend. thanks for explaining the pouch attachment whipsnap that is very helpful so i will give that a try. unfortunately I've only tube spare at the moment so i will experiment with that for now.
> 
> Thank you guys


No problem; tubes should work just fine.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Are there any known issues with drilling a hole in the centre to attach the tubes then run them over the top the same way you would flat bands?


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw a rolling pin similar to this in a shop and was thinking that if I sawed it in two I could make two stickshots
http://www.originalcookware.co.uk/tg-fsc-beech-rolling-pin-with-rounded-ends.ir?cName=baking-and-roasting-rolling-pins

Anyone got a comment? Is beech a safe wood to make a slingshot from?

Also to the Op, check out my previous posts where I made a crude stickshot from a ring spanner and one from a metal torch. The shape of the "stick" will influence the attachment method, tubes may then work better than flats or vice versa.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I made a horses leg one out of a brush shank, i dont get hand slaps but i did put the shed window out with it ha ha, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ARB said:


> I saw a rolling pin similar to this in a shop and was thinking that if I sawed it in two I could make two stickshots
> http://www.originalc...ng-rolling-pins
> 
> Anyone got a comment? Is beech a safe wood to make a slingshot from?
> ...


Beech should be fine.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Simon uk said:


> Are there any known issues with drilling a hole in the centre to attach the tubes then run them over the top the same way you would flat bands?


You shouldn't have to drill a hole (though plenty of others have done) just tie it like you would bands.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Jeff mate, do you think there's a technique for not getting handslaps?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Jeff mate, do you think there's a technique for not getting handslaps?


I dont know ive only ever had hand slaps off one catapult before, and that was a few year ago, and that was a old fishing catapult i rigged up with office bands, i think if there is something i would say use the right ammo for the bands you have fitted, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Jeff mate, do you think there's a technique for not getting handslaps?


I dont know ive only ever had hand slaps off one catapult before, and that was a few year ago, and that was a old fishing catapult i rigged up with office bands, i think if there is something i would say use the right ammo for the bands you have fitted, jeff
[/quote]

K. Ta.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I have found the pouch is the most important bit. If its light it won't have much energy even if its till moving fast.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Well I've just brought one of John's stick shooters off his ebay store so I'll be looking forward to that arriving now


----------

